# Automator & Ms Office ?



## ARKHAON (11 Août 2005)

Voilà, chers "intermacgenautes", je vais avoir besoin de vos conseils et de vos solutions eclairées, car là je sèche...

Je ne connais que très peu Automator, j'ai recherché des réponses à mes questions sur les forums (dont celui ci) sur des sites, en vain... Donc je la pose directement  :

Voilà en gros ce que je desire faire : 
J'ai plusieurs copiers/collers à effectuer d'un tableau excel (copier cellule) que je dois coller ensuite à un endroit specifique sur une page web. puis activer certaines choses (toujours les mêmes, comme choisir un mot dans un menu deroulant etc etc) sur cette même page web, et ensuite recommencer...
J'aimerai automatiser ces tache, ce qui m'eviterai d'avoir 2000 copiés collés à faire manuellement, plus de cliquer à chaque fois aux même endroits etc etc, ca serait sympas...

Le problème est que je ne trouve aucunes actions sxpecifiques à microsoft office dans la bibliothèque automator...

Donc j'aimerai des conseils, de l'aide, et surtout savoir si mon entreprise est realisable.


J'attends vos conseils ou liens vers sites specialisés tant qu'à faire  Si jamais mes besoins ou ce que je desire faire n'est pas clair, dites le moi, je concocterai un explicatif détaillé avec des images et tout 



Merci d'avance.

Guillaume


----------



## feut (21 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,

Je relance ce fils de discussion car je me pose mes même question

Cordialement,


----------



## bompi (21 Avril 2006)

Mouais ...
Pour faire ce genre d'opération, je vois deux axes de solution.
1. une application genre QuickTest de Mercury (qui n'existe que sur PC). Cela existe pour Mac mais je n'ai pas de référence sous la main. L'idée est de capturer les actions effectuées à la souris et au clavier puis de les reproduire à volonté.
2. le codage avec des outils appropriés. Par exemple, avec PERL, on peut accéder à des données des fichiers Excel, on peut tripoter du code HTML etc.

La première solution risque d'être payante et difficile à maîtriser. La deuxième demande de la programmation (PERL sans doute, Python n'ayant pas de bonne librairie Excel me semble-t-il).


----------

